# Boooo Netflix!



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2011)

Effective Sept 1, 2011, if you want to have DVDs by mail AND streaming movies, it will cost you double. They are splitting the services to $7.99/mo each or $15.98 for the streaming + one DVD at-a-time plan. 

Now to figure out which one to keep.... Do I keep the streaming- which I hardly use, or DVD by mail, which frankly, I can get for less at Redbox. Or bite the bullet and pay about $7 a month more and keep both. Sigh.

What to do?

Jim Ricks


----------



## NWL (Jul 12, 2011)

For the time being I'll keep both, but I'm considering dropping back to 2 DVDs at a time.  For me, having the DVDs come in the mail is much more convenient that driving into town to Redbox, plus I am now addicted to the streaming.  I'm watching older TV shows that I missed in years past.  I really like not having to wait for the fall to see the outcome of last season's cliff hanger.  

Another consideration is getting new releases.  Many weeks there are 3 new movies.  If I time my returns correctly, I get them all.  If I miss one, it is months before I can get it.

Cheers!


----------



## janej (Jul 12, 2011)

I am in a Netflix trial now.  I could not find much to watch with streaming, and they charge $2 more for BlueRay.   I think I will switch back to Blockbuster.  

What do you watch with streaming?


----------



## ausman (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a difficult choice for me.

The streaming availability is not universal for their movie catalogue and is rather limited.

I'll stick with the mailed DVD option, currently suspended so I can catch up on DVD's copied and TV shows DVR'ed, during the summer.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 12, 2011)

For the next 45 days it 2 disc and streaming. In September it will be just streaming. I allready have 30 movie chanels with Dish that Im not watching so its an easy drop for us.


----------



## NWL (Jul 12, 2011)

janej said:


> What do you watch with streaming?



Cheers, Damages, Friday Night Lights, Alfred Hitchcock Presents, Twilight Zone, Cagney & Lacey, Jack Benny.

And various older movies.  Last one was "Dragnet" with Dan Akroyd & Tom Hanks.

Cheers!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of switching to books.  If I added up all the hours I've spent watching television and movies, and instead learned something useful, I would feel like my life had purpose.  I don't even remember a fraction of the movies I've seen.  I've actually rented a movie or two more than once because I didn't realize I'd seen it before.


----------



## NWL (Jul 12, 2011)

easyrider said:


> I allready have 30 movie chanels with Dish that Im not watching so its an easy drop for us.



Now I would do the opposite.  I'd drop the 30 movie channels on Dish and go with Netflix.  Wouldn't that be cheaper?

I prefer to pick and choose my movies and have them when I want them, not when the movie channel wants to show them.

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this increase in anticipation of potential increases in the future for them to acquire rights to stream these movies. I was reading an article the other day where they indicated that they have a really great contract with the studios for rights to stream content. However, it seem the gig will be up in about two years when those contracts expire and the studios come knocking for about ten times the current contract prices.

The article mentioned that Netflix, while having huge market share is really a small player (cash wise) when compared to their competitors like Google and Amazon. When the studios come knocking, Netflix's competitors have far deeper pockets. Could Netflix's days be numbered?


----------



## l2trade (Jul 12, 2011)

Netflix helped me cure my addiction to cable TV by offering an incredible deal and service.  I've been so happy and singing their praises to everyone.  When I first joined Netflix, I watched and returned the DVDs as often as I could.  Because the streaming has been so convenient, I let the DVD sit around for weeks before swapping, saving Netflix plenty of postage.  I was not happy when they last raised the monthly service, and I expected there would be future periodic increases.  However, so much, so soon after the last one!!!  It will be easy to cancel the DVD service.  And, it will be fascinating to watch the damage done to Netflix by this sudden change.  I expect the PR damage will be great.  Whether the cancellation impacts outweigh the increased fees remains to be seen.  In the meantime, I may pause the streaming and take turns trying out their competitors.  Hello Amazon, Hulu, Redbox and others, maybe, perhaps, just because...


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2011)

NWL said:


> Now I would do the opposite.  I'd drop the 30 movie channels on Dish and go with Netflix.  Wouldn't that be cheaper?
> 
> I prefer to pick and choose my movies and have them when I want them, not when the movie channel wants to show them.
> 
> Cheers!



I should drop the all movie chanels on dish but we like having them. We use the DVR to record shows that we watch later. Maybe next year when our subscription is up we might try over the air chanels and internet tv.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

I have "Sideways" sitting beside me as I type. It has been sitting there for over a month. And I still haven't watched it.

I watch very little TV, but I love the streaming feature. A few months ago, someone on the book thread recommended a book upon which Bones was based and I streamed Bones' first season.

This week, I am watching Lie To Me. 

I had never heard of either of these shows. Lie to Me was a Netflix recommendation based on liking Bones. It was a great recommendation.

I think that I am just going to do the streaming. There is more than enough to watch there. 

elaine


----------



## NWL (Jul 13, 2011)

easyrider said:


> I should drop the all movie chanels on dish but we like having them. We use the DVR to record shows that we watch later. Maybe next year when our subscription is up we might try over the air chanels and internet tv.



Using the DVR for the movie channels is efficient.  I'm seriously considering canceling my DirecTv service (I've had it since 1995, no movie channels) because the cost per month doesn't make sense for the way I use it.  If I could get local channels over the air (rural, mountains), I'd drop it in a heart beat.  

I'd be happy if I could get "over the air" local channels to complement my Netflix service.  Unfortunately it's the "price" I pay to live in paradise.  

Cheers!


----------



## l2trade (Jul 13, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have "Sideways" sitting beside me as I type. It has been sitting there for over a month. And I still haven't watched it.
> 
> I watch very little TV, but I love the streaming feature. A few months ago, someone on the book thread recommended a book upon which Bones was based and I streamed Bones' first season.
> 
> ...



Streaming works great until you get hooked on a show, then find that some seasons / episodes are streaming and others are DVD only.  I use DVD to supplement the episodes I am missing, but I won't pay 60% more for that continued privilege.  Been thinking about trying Hulu instead.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 13, 2011)

I WAS a long time, big time fan of Netflix.  The title of the this thread got it right.  Boooooo Netflix.  

I will keep getting my DVDs, but no longer telling others about how great Netflix is.  Maybe I will try Blockbuster.  They have newer DVDs.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 13, 2011)

50 to 60 % increase is outrageous. I am with Rose Pink- time to start reading more. Netflix, your greed outweighs your usefulness to me.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 13, 2011)

NWL said:


> Now I would do the opposite.  I'd drop the 30 movie channels on Dish and go with Netflix.  Wouldn't that be cheaper?
> 
> I prefer to pick and choose my movies and have them when I want them, not when the movie channel wants to show them.
> 
> Cheers!



I can't tell you what is cheaper and I don't like Dish.  I will say that on FIOS and Comcast you get thousands of movies on demand.  Watch them when you want to watch them.  Many are included in your subscription including TV shows.  Many you have to pay for.  On FIOS you get new releases before Netflix, and Redbox etc. for as little as 2.99 on Friday nights.

I was an original Netfix subscriber.  I dropped them two years ago and haven't looked back.  

Netflix prices will be going even higher as their sweetheart deal with STARZ runs out and news outlets say Netflix will be paying much much more to get hollywood movies.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> 50 to 60 % increase is outrageous. I am with Rose Pink- time to start reading more. Netflix, your greed outweighs your usefulness to me.



I am not sure it is greed so much, it may be more of a situation of survival. The cost of delivering streaming content is only going to get more expensive.


----------



## barond (Jul 13, 2011)

We plan on dropping both when they raise the price for the dvd part.  Our children use the streaming to watch tv shows since we cancelled cable and went OTA.  We also have boxee which is an awesome box that brings alot of tv shows over the internet to our tv very easily for free (once you buy the box).  Raising the price of dvd to $8 by itself we will simple switch to redbox which is convenient to us more than netflix when we wish to rent a dvd.  There just has been less and less to watch on watch now streaming for netflix lately that we don't even watch it ourselves anymore.


----------



## tombo (Jul 13, 2011)

janej said:


> I am in a Netflix trial now.  I could not find much to watch with streaming, and they charge $2 more for BlueRay.   I think I will switch back to Blockbuster.
> 
> What do you watch with streaming?



If you search you can find plenty to watch. Gone with the Wind. Every Andy Griffith episode. Every Married with Children. American Pickers. Pawn Stars, Lost every episode, Heroes, 24, etc.. Comedy specials. National Geographic Specials like Yosemite, Yellowstone,etc. Saturday night live for the 70's, 80's, 90's. Benny Hill, Mr Bean, Monty Python, Cheers, Lonesome Dove, Dr Zhivago, The Exorcist, Peggy Sue Got Married, The Graduate, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, Where the Red Fern Grows, Die Hard, Oliver Twist, Meet the Parents, Horror,Comedy. There are numerous TV series where you can pick the exact episode you want to watch with no commercials. 

Streaming is not my favorite part of Netflix and I am mad that they are raising the price and separating the streaming from the DVD's, but I willkeep both. I use streaming for watching things I don't want to buy or waste a DVD by mail to watch. Many of the streaming movies/ TV shows are old, and there are not a whole lot of recent movie releases, but I have over 400 selections on my watch now queue. When summer re-runs come on TV I often find something to watch I haven't seen or just want to see again. Episode 25 where Barney and thelma Lou, Episode 44 where Andy and Opie, best of SNL commercial parodies, Yosemite in HD with better filming than I have on my personal home movies. Streaming is not the best thing in the world but I do like having the option.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 13, 2011)

It seems that everything is getting more expensive, so this isn't a big surprise.  I don't think Netflix is for everyone.  We still find value in the service, so we will keep it.  

We watch more foreign language films, documentaries, and quirky, independent films.  Those are the genres we stream.  We, too, have good luck getting the new movies by mail.  I also appreciate having member reviews to read before I decide which movie to place into the queue.  

For us, the $20/month is reasonable since we don't have any cable/dish service.


----------



## tombo (Jul 13, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> 50 to 60 % increase is outrageous. I am with Rose Pink- time to start reading more. Netflix, your greed outweighs your usefulness to me.



My increase is not that significant. I am currently paying $19.99 a month for 3 DVD's at a time unlimited with streaming. In September 3 DVD's with Streaming will be $23.98 a month. 

It will cost me close to $300 a year but if we went to 2 movies a month it would cost us more than $30 a month. I enjoy the movie theatre experience on occassion but with my big screen TV and surround sound I don't miss it much.

Redbox would save some money since we usually watch 10 to 12 DVD's a month (Friday night, Sat Night, and Sat afternoon usually), but the convenience of choosing the movie on line, getting it from the mail box, keeping it as long as I want, and mailing it back in is worth more money to me.

If they gouge me too much I might quit but for now I will grumble but continue to pay their new higher fees.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2011)

I was on the 2 Blu-ray with unlimited streaming plan at $17.99/mo.   This would go to $22.98/mo.   Hardly a 50-60% increase.

Actually, I find I stream more than watch the disks, so I'm cutting back to the one disk at a time plan with streaming, and keeping my cost to within a few cents of what is was before.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm going to wait and see. Could be when Netflix wakes up to just how much push-back they get from their customer base, and how many customers go to other sources of video, there may be some compromise plan. Current customers don't have to make any decision until after Sept 1.

Right now, I'm leaning toward keeping streaming and since there are 6+ Redboxes within 6 blocks, patronizing them for my disc habit. We have 6 weeks or more before jumping on ANY bandwagon.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the stream only plan...If the price increases comes along with a better selection of movies... its worth it...the selection isn't horrible right now...i can usually find one or two things a week i want to watch...but i'd love more up to date movies/shows


----------



## KCI (Jul 13, 2011)

I started out with Blockbuster years ago and they did exactly what Netflix is now doing...continually raising the price.  I fianlly got tired of it and switched to Netflix and will stay but will opt out of the streaming portion as we don't find all that much to watch on that for now...if it gets better than we may be interested in paying for the additional service.


----------



## NWL (Jul 13, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I can't tell you what is cheaper and I don't like Dish.  I will say that on FIOS and Comcast you get thousands of movies on demand.  Watch them when you want to watch them.  Many are included in your subscription including TV shows.  Many you have to pay for.  On FIOS you get new releases before Netflix, and Redbox etc. for as little as 2.99 on Friday nights.
> 
> I was an original Netfix subscriber.  I dropped them two years ago and haven't looked back.
> 
> Netflix prices will be going even higher as their sweetheart deal with STARZ runs out and news outlets say Netflix will be paying much much more to get hollywood movies.



I do not have many options because of where I live.  No cable, no FIOS, Redbox is 3 miles away.  The delay on new releases from Netflix doesn't bother me.  I can wait another 30 days.  What does get my goat is when I don't get the new release when it's first available and it takes weeks/months to get it ("Secretariat" came out in January and I could not get it until mid-June!).

On the other hand, if I had all of the options that you folks in the big cities have, I wouldn't know which one to choose!  

I'll keep Netflix and seriously consider dropping DirecTV.  I'll be looking into watching new TV shows on the internet.  Paying per episode, for me, will be much cheaper than keeping DirecTV.  We'll be getting Fiber-to-the-Home in the next few weeks!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 13, 2011)

I expect we'll keep both options, although we have been watching a lot more via streaming lately than via DVD.  

This morning on NPR's Marketplace the tech commentator was saying that he thinks that Netflix basically wants to stop shipping DVDs altogether.  They'd rather just push everything out electronically and be done with postage.  He also said that if they can increase the prices they're getting for streaming video, they can offer more content in future.

I think that the problem is going to be that there are still a lot of households in the US that don't have high speed internet access (and some dinosaurs like my parents who don't have any internet access at home, at all  )  My husband said he read recently that something like half of all households in the US don't have high speed internet, so until it becomes more commonplace, there will still be a market for DVDs.  I guess the question is whether Netflix wants to retain the DVD market share or whether they're willing to just walk away.


----------



## twinglez (Jul 13, 2011)

*I switched ....*

The streaming doesn't work for me since I can't get the close caption on streaming and am limited to movies that have subtitles, which are limited at this time.

I switched last night back to one DVD at a time for our family. If the companies can get CC working I will consider the streaming since I can get movies faster.


----------



## timeflies (Jul 13, 2011)

I just dumped Netflix.  I go by Redbox everyday so that is a better option for me.  I can also reserve movies in the Redbox so it works great.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 13, 2011)

We have had Netflix for about a year now.  Presently paying $10 a month for streaming and DVDs.  Now they want $16 so, that's a 60% increase for us. The problem with Netflix is (1) they don't offer all their movies on streaming so some of them have to be ordered and (2) we still won't be able to get DVDs until 30 days after they've been released.  Hard to see what justification they have to increase their prices without any clear sign of an increased benefit.  I will say that I must live near a Netflix shipping facility because I get replacement DVDs VERY quickly - and I like their online notification process.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2011)

"Google, Amazon, Hulu and others have jumped into the fray -- putting studios in the power position. They want to be paid more for the content they're providing. "

"Netflix's streaming content licensing costs will rise from $180 million in 2010 to a whopping $1.98 billion in 2012.

"When streaming video was new, Netflix was able to secure contracts with the likes of Warner Bros. Studios and MTV to license big TV and film catalogues for about $5 million to $10 million per year. This time around, Pachter says, those costs could increase more than tenfold.

"The content owners realize they can't give Netflix all the leverage," he says. "Netflix had the power when they were the only bidder. But you don't have as much leverage when you suddenly have competition."

Full article:
http://money.cnn.com/2011/07/08/technology/netflix_starz_contract/index.htm?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> "Google, Amazon, Hulu and others have jumped into the fray -- putting studios in the power position. They want to be paid more for the content they're providing. "
> 
> "Netflix's streaming content licensing costs will rise from $180 million in 2010 to a whopping $1.98 billion in 2012.
> 
> ...



Free, or cheap is not the answer for first run-(old material is a different matter).  Making movies and TV is very expensive.  If we want to have topnotch entertainment and arts it must be paid for.  Really, why would I ever go to a movie if I could stream it a month after the movie is out of release for dirt cheap?

People thought the internet will deliver profits magically.  Guess what, you have to pay to play.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2011)

As netflix expands into Europe and Asia I think their stock will just keep going up. Its really remarkable how this company has grown.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2011)

easyrider said:


> As netflix expands into Europe and Asia I think their stock will just keep going up. Its really remarkable how this company has grown.



So far. But even they are admitting that they may lose as many as 41% of their subscribers due to this rate increase and competition from the likes of Amazon, Hulu, Redbox that didn't exist a couple of years ago. Their past record will be hard to follow.
Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Goodbuy to Netflix.  Back to the Library for me.

George*


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 13, 2011)

We dropped Netflix the last time they raised rates.  Every grocery store in town has a Redbox and they are in other places as well.  Rent in one place, return in another if you want to.  And the movie availability was better for us than the long line of weird movies DH had on his list just so he could have a movie to watch.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Effective Sept 1, 2011, if you want to have DVDs by mail AND streaming movies, it will cost you double. They are splitting the services to $7.99/mo each or $15.98 for the streaming + one DVD at-a-time plan.
> 
> Now to figure out which one to keep.... Do I keep the streaming- which I hardly use, or DVD by mail, which frankly, I can get for less at Redbox. Or bite the bullet and pay about $7 a month more and keep both. Sigh.
> 
> ...



For us it's simple. I don't mind reasonable increases but 60% is out of line. We'll be canceling our service with Netflix. I'll wait for compition to come up from behind them and put them out of business, much like they appear to have done with Blockbuster.


----------



## cindi (Jul 13, 2011)

I am cancelling too.

That is a ridiculous amount to raise prices.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

Netflix must be getting slammed with cancellations. I have tried a couple of times to get online to watch "Lie to Me" and cannot connect.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2011)

Netflix is expanding into 43 countries in South America, Mexico, Latin America and the Caribbean. Netflix stock was up $7.46 a share today. When Netflix does expand into Europe, Asia and Africa I think their stock will keep going up.

Most people will just keep paying for what they want , imo. Maybe Netflix is trying to wean people off the disc as this will likely be an outdated and unprofitable way to do business. Streaming from the Netflix cloud is more profitable for share holders and easier for the consumer.


----------



## tombo (Jul 14, 2011)

I do understand Neflix being more expensive than Redbox. I usually mail my 3 movies in on Monday, Netflix gets them on Tuesday, and I get my new movies Wednesday. So on a typical week I have 3 movies in my house Wed, Thur, Fri, Sat, and Sunday nights. I can watch the 3 movies at my leisure over a 5 day period. Sometimes things come up and I keep  them longer. Out of 7 typical days Netflix will have them to rent to others a total of one night out of 7. 

When I tie up at least 12 different movies for an entire month (3 at a time) using Netflix they will make $24.99 including the new charge for streaming which Redbox does not give me. I have 3 movies tied up at any given time using Netflix (in my home or in the mail). Redbox can rent those same 12 movies 28 to 31  times in a month (one night at a time) making about $90 on the same 12 movies I tied up for a month using Netflix, and they don't have to pay postage, pay employees to open and stuff the mail, or supply streaming video.

If I rent 12 movies a month from Redbox that will give me 12 nights to watch 12 movies for $12. If I pay Hulu Plus to add streaming it will cost me $7.99 for a total of $19.99. For $24.99 a month with Netflix ($5 more) I can keep movies as long as I want and I don't ever have to get dressed and run to a Redbox machine to pick up or take back a movie. 

If I really wanted to maximize my Netflix I could watch at least 6 movies a week (mail one or 2 back every day watching at least one a night like you do with Redbox) giving me about 24 movies a month AND streaming for $24.99 vs $24 for 24 movies for Redbox with no streaming.

I enjoy the streaming. I love having the flexibility of not having to watch the movie the day I get it. I will pay $5 more a month in September than I am currently paying. I understand why they have to charge more than Redbox. Netflix provides more services and has more overhead.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 14, 2011)

The bottom line is what's the value now?  I'll have to forget about the price increase and just look at the overall value I'm getting at the new price.  I was questioning that at the current prices.  I just don't watch that many, but I do go through short periods where I will watch quite a few.  Even though I felt the streaming is a nice feature, I haven't watched any streaming in the last couple of months.

It may be time to retry Blockbuster again...  can someone explain why Blockbuster gets the new releases a month early?  

Also, will they ever offer live cable or satellite online?


----------



## esk444 (Jul 14, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> "Netflix's streaming content licensing costs will rise from $180 million in 2010 to a whopping $1.98 billion in 2012.



That sort of explains it all right there.  They got those streaming rights when the market for streaming was a couple of guys in living in the basement of their parents.  It's mainstream now and a threat to DVD sales and pay cable.  

The market for streaming is going to be fiercely competitive and volatile in the next few years, with some heavyweight competitors.  It seems smart to decouple streaming from its steady DVD rental business while it slugs it out for streaming content.

My guess is that the error they made is the drastic price increase, as oppose to upping the price gradually to $16, then splitting the fees between streaming and rentals.


----------



## NWL (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's another reason why I'm going to stick with Netflix:

Friday night, don't know what I want to watch.  I've already invested in a PS3.  It's attached to the BFTV (I won't decode that, but you get the idea  ).  Browse through my choices on my mac (easier than browsing on the PS3).  Throw it in my Instant Queue.  Problem solved.

I know there are other options out there that would provide me with the same results, but, like I said, I've already invested in the PS3, so this works for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Carol C (Jul 16, 2011)

I've gotten so many bad, unplayable discs from Netflix that I cancelled that part of it already. Once I had to return a movie twice before getting a good copy on the third try...like they say, three's a charm!


----------



## geoand (Jul 16, 2011)

NWL said:


> Here's another reason why I'm going to stick with Netflix:
> 
> Friday night, don't know what I want to watch.  I've already invested in a PS3.  It's attached to the BFTV (I won't decode that, but you get the idea  ).  Browse through my choices on my mac (easier than browsing on the PS3).  Throw it in my Instant Queue.  Problem solved.
> 
> ...



Have you given thought to connecting your mac to the tv screen?  Mine has been attached since I purchased the screen 2- 3 years ago.  TV screen is now my puter monitor and I can stream all the time.


----------



## NWL (Jul 17, 2011)

geoand said:


> Have you given thought to connecting your mac to the tv screen?  Mine has been attached since I purchased the screen 2- 3 years ago.  TV screen is now my puter monitor and I can stream all the time.



Yes, I've thought about connecting my mac to the TV, but right now I don't see the need.  I do like that I have the option, though.  We had the house wired for audio and video for each room when we built it 14 years ago, but, as you know, a lot has changed since then.  I'm really glad we went with a drop ceiling on the lower level of our house.  You should see all the cables running every which way! 

Cheers!


----------



## hintok (Jul 17, 2011)

*Can't watch instantly on my TV*

Has anyone else received this message "The service canot be accessed at this time; reference code 300"?


----------



## NWL (Jul 17, 2011)

hintok said:


> Has anyone else received this message "The service canot be accessed at this time; reference code 300"?



I think they are having troubles.  My auto login, that works all the time, is getting rejected right now.  Give it some time and try later.

Cheers!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't get a ovie to play on my roku.  the irony is that we have only watched one movie since end of April and now it won't work  so i guess i will be dropping that part.


----------



## hintok (Jul 17, 2011)

Just checked again, it's working now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2011)

We cancalled out Netflix subscrition today. The two movies I have at home will go back in tomorrows mail.

I think for travel purposes, renting and downloading the rental onto our iPhones from iTunes will work better. As for renting DVD's to watch at home, I plan on using Redbox.


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

I just finished watching the last episode of Season 2 of "Damages" on Instant view.  Excellent series!  

I put Season 3 in my queue (currently not available for instant view and I understand why), but darn it, it says "long wait".  They're killing me! 

I'll keep paying for Netflix and will cancel DirecTv after my mom and dad end their visit.

No spoilers please!

Cheers!


----------



## tompalm (Jul 26, 2011)

They missed earnings today and the stock is down.  With all the people canceling, they might not make it next quarter.  It could be a good short.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 26, 2011)

I downgraded our account last night.

At some point it may just get cancelled.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2011)

tompalm said:


> They missed earnings today and the stock is down.  With all the people canceling, they might not make it next quarter.  It could be a good short.



I think they misjudged the value of their service. Everyone I know that had Netflix has either cancelled their service or downgraded it to a level that kept their price the same. So if Netflix thought this 60% price hike was going to bring in more money initially, they thought wrong. 

Maybe over time they can rebuild their customer base but the way they handled this hurt their image. The main reason I cancalled wasn't that I couldn't afford it. It was the arogance shown by upper mangement. Especially when they acknowledge that they'd anticipated losing 40% of their customer base but, it really dug in when one was quoted as saying the complaints were from a few thousand people......so who cares. It struck me as sort of a "Let them eat cake" sort of statement that cost a monarch her head.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 26, 2011)

I will wait until school starts and then cancel. The kids watch it a lot in the summer. One more month to go


----------



## isisdave (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, remember the price doesn't go up until the first billing after September 1. For me, for example, that's September 20.  So we'll be dumping one half or the other September 18.


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

I just don't understand all of the outrage aimed at Netflix.  My outrage is directed toward DirecTV.  $80/month for TV service that forces me to pay for channels I never watch just so I can get the few channels I do watch.  I do not subscribe to HBO, Showtime, etc.  I just get the basic services so I can get local channels and TCM (and they are not very "local".  They make me get my locals from Spokane which is 4 hours away from me).

I live in the mountains and satellite tv service is my only option.  To me Netflix, at this point in time, gives me better service at a better price point than any of the other options available to me.

If I lived in a more urban area with more options, I may have a different opinion of the Netflix price increase, but I just don't get it.   

Cheers!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2011)

NWL said:


> I just don't understand all of the outrage aimed at Netflix.
> 
> If I lived in a more urban area with more options, I may have a different opinion of the Netflix price increase, but I just don't get it.



Nancy, the outrage is mostly from subscribers who have options. We have cable as well as either satellite service- if we wanted it- as well as a half dozen RedBoxes within a mile. About the only thing we don't have is direct fiber-optic to the house. Those of us with options are balking at a 60% price increase all at once. Maybe if Netflix had treated us like the hog put into cold water and gradually heated up and cooked instead of being thrown into the boiling water all at once, subscribers wouldn't bail out en-mass.

I will keep Netflix complete through August, but before the Sept. billing, I intend to drop the disc-by-mail and keep the streaming. Hopefully they have increased the streamed programming choices since I last looked.

For you, as you have said, the cost increase is just another price for living in Paradise. No one has suggested otherwise.

Cheers back at ya.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2011)

NWL said:


> I just don't understand all of the outrage aimed at Netflix.  My outrage is directed toward DirecTV.  $80/month for TV service that forces me to pay for channels I never watch just so I can get the few channels I do watch.  I do not subscribe to HBO, Showtime, etc.  I just get the basic services so I can get local channels and TCM (and they are not very "local".  They make me get my locals from Spokane which is 4 hours away from me).
> 
> I live in the mountains and satellite tv service is my only option.  To me Netflix, at this point in time, gives me better service at a better price point than any of the other options available to me.
> 
> ...



Our daughter and SIL feel the same way. They don't pay for cable, have a Wii and subscribe to Netflix to watch movies and TV shows. It works for them but wouldn't work as well for my wife, who has her favorite channels.

Personally, I could probably do without cable service and just watch the local channels. That's not an option for my wife as she watches considerably more TV than I do. I'm just the guy who pays her price. 

I wasn't feeling that I was getting enough benefit out of Netflix at their current prices, let alone with a price hike of 60%. Just imagine the outrage should cable providers decide to hike their fee's by 60%! If they do, my wife will have to learn to live with the three local networks because cable serive will also go by-bye.


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

Duplicate post.  Sorry!


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Nancy, the outrage is mostly from subscribers who have options. We have cable as well as either satellite service- if we wanted it- as well as a half dozen RedBoxes within a mile. About the only thing we don't have is direct fiber-optic to the house. Those of us with options are balking at a 60% price increase all at once. Maybe if Netflix had treated us like the hog put into cold water and gradually heated up and cooked instead of being thrown into the boiling water all at once, subscribers wouldn't bail out en-mass.
> 
> I will keep Netflix complete through August, but before the Sept. billing, I intend to drop the disc-by-mail and keep the streaming. Hopefully they have increased the streamed programming choices since I last looked.
> 
> ...



Everyone keeps focusing on the "60% increase", but I see "$19.99 increased to $23.99" (I think that's the price).  To me that's just one less overpriced cup of coffee that folks won't be buying each month and just not worth getting all wound up about.

I am not in any way criticizing people's outrage over this price hike.  As they say, I'll defend everyone's right to their opinion whether I agree with it or not.   

Here's the funny part:  our local phone co-op is currently installing fiber-to-the-home *for free* to all subscribers!  The co-op also runs the in-town cable company, so I'm hoping that when the system is up and running, they will provide the TV service to us "rurals".  The bad part is: they say they won't fire it up until everyone is hooked in (5 year plan).  We're trying to convince them to make us a test home!

Oh, and since all phone lines around here run underground, my property currently looks like we've been invaded by giant moles.  

Cheers!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2011)

NWL said:


> Everyone keeps focusing on the "60% increase", but I see "$19.99 increased to $23.99"



You are probably on a more-than-one movie disc at a time plan. Ours with one at a time goes from roughly $10/mo to $16. That's where you see the 60% increase on the most popular plan. But even yours is a 20% increase. JR


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Personally, I could probably do without cable service and just watch the local channels. That's not an option for my wife as she watches considerably more TV than I do. I'm just the guy who pays her price.
> 
> I wasn't feeling that I was getting enough benefit out of Netflix at their current prices, let alone with a price hike of 60%. Just imagine the outrage should cable providers decide to hike their fee's by 60%! If they do, my wife will have to learn to live with the three local networks because cable serive will also go by-bye.



I already am outraged at the price of cable/satellite!    The cost is ridiculous.  They force you to pay for stuff that you don't watch.  

I could live with just over-the-air channels, although there is no antenna tall enough or powerful enough to make that happen.  I feel I get my money's worth with Netflix, even with the price hike.  

You're a great husband for subsidizing your wife's "addiction"!   

Cheers!


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> You are probably on a more-than-one movie disc at a time plan. Ours with one at a time goes from roughly $10/mo to $16. That's where you see the 60% increase on the most popular plan. But even yours is a 20% increase. JR



There's that "% increase" again.   

We're on the 3-at-a-time plan.  We get 3 movies a week.  I mail them all back on Saturday.  They get checked in on Monday.  They send me 3 more (all new releases because I make sure they are at the top of my queue by Sunday evening), and I get them on Wednesday.  Then the process starts over.

So I get 12 movies a month and all the streaming I can handle.  I can make this work for me.  I wish I could do that with DirecTV!

Cheers!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2011)

NWL said:


> There's that "% increase" again.
> 
> We're on the 3-at-a-time plan.  We get 3 movies a week.  I mail them all back on Saturday.  They get checked in on Monday.  They send me 3 more (all new releases because I make sure they are at the top of my queue by Sunday evening), and I get them on Wednesday.  Then the process starts over.
> 
> ...



We didn't use it that much. We had two movies a month and still couldn't find enough movies worth watching. In reality, Netflix wasn't worth it, even at the old price.

For heavy users, like you and our kids, it's not a big increase. We kept it because it was inexpensive, even though we didn't use it that often. With this price hike it's more expensive than we're willing to pay. Fortunately, were we live we have options.

For movies in flight, we'll rent from iTunes or any other similar service. We'll keep our cable and DVR for TV shows and internet service. For movies we'll rent from Redbox when the feeling strikes.


----------



## NWL (Jul 26, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> We didn't use it that much. We had two movies a month and still couldn't find enough movies worth watching. In reality, Netflix wasn't worth it, even at the old price.
> 
> For heavy users, like you and our kids, it's not a big increase. We kept it because it was inexpensive, even though we didn't use it that often. With this price hike it's more expensive than we're willing to pay. Fortunately, were we live we have options.
> 
> For movies in flight, we'll rent from iTunes or any other similar service. We'll keep our cable and DVR for TV shows and internet service. For movies we'll rent from Redbox when the feeling strikes.



We are polar opposites!  I hardly watch TV anymore, but usually watch 1 movie a night.  It kills me to have to pay for satellite service that I barely use just so I can watch the handful of TV shows I like.

I'm checking into how many of the few shows I like that I can get on the internet.  Here's hoping I can dump the over priced DirecTV soon!

Cheers!


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 27, 2011)

In a few years I hope to do away with the Direct TV and get it all over the internet.

My wife watches some horrible TV. Dancing with the stars, American Idol, Amazing Race, Americas Got Talent etc. At least I got her to quit watching the bachelor stuff.  

She and my DD watch food network a lot too.

The boys and I watch History, Discovery, Sci Fi
My DD watches Disney. 

What drives the price up is the sports channels. If the cable and satalite companies made ESPN and FOX sports optional channels the base price would go down. Or better yet make every game pay per view. 1.00 game just pay for what you want.


I like sports but only want to pay for certain games not all the junk they put on now.


----------

